
Down To Business: Outsourcing's Next Big Thing - newacc
http://www.informationweek.com/news/global-cio/outsourcing/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=219500377
======
rbanffy
Usually when a journalist points you to something and says it's the next big
thing it's because it's probably not going to be.

I also suppose it all depends on what you call a "next big thing". If you
modulate your expectations accordingly, almost anything can be the next big
thing.

